# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  help, các bác giúp em về phần mềm ncconverter bị nỗi không chuyển đuôi eng sang nc ?

## vanminh989

Chào các bác ạ ,
các bác cho em hỏi khi em chạy ncconverter để chyển eng sang nc thì phần mềm bị thiếu phần bôi đen như hình dưới ạ 
không thể nào mở thêm nó ra được 
các bác nào bị lỗi này rồi thì giúp em với ạ 
em chân thành cảm ơn ạ.

----------


## TigerHN

Bạn thử chỉnh lại độ phân giải của màn hình xem có được không nhé.

----------


## vanminh989

vẫn không được bác à. em vẫn chưa tìm ra nguyên nhân .  em đã dowload mấy bản rồi mà vẫn không cái nào được 
có bác nào gặp trường hợp này thì giúp em với nhá.

em đã thử với máy của thằng em . khi bật lên nó cũng bị ntn à , win7 32,64bit 
em nghi ngờ là chưa dowload được bản NCconvert chuẩn .
bác nào có thì cho em xin nhé
cám ơn các bác

----------


## suu_tam

Lỗi phông chữ.

----------

